# seiryu stone in Bonsai



## Stu Worrall (12 Mar 2012)

Thought I'd post this up which is a pic of a Bonsai Larch forest I planted up tonight.

Its a forest of 23 Larch trees planted in a big tray pot with Seiryu Stone and some garden moss in the cracks.  The path is made up of Akadama and the rest is my normal bonsai mix. The Seiryu works really well with Bonsai too! 

Ill get some pics up of the whole thing when finished as the tops of the trees now need shaping for the forest to line it all up.


Larch Forest Bonsai by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


----------



## dw1305 (12 Mar 2012)

*Re: seiru stone in Bonsai*

Hi all,
Really nice, Larch (_Larix_) I think Larch makes an excellent bonsai, and I believe is often the last tree (_L. laricina, L. sibirica_) at the tree line in Canada, Siberia etc, at the northern edge of the Taiga, where the trees will be natural bonsai.  

I've seen European Larch (_L. decidua_) in the Alps, really high up in the _Pinus mugo_ zone, as well.

cheers Darrel


----------



## ghostsword (12 Mar 2012)

*seiru stone in Bonsai*

Yep Seriyu is amazing with bonsai. I got a fig three with the roots wrapped on a large piece of rock I got at TGM.

I got the pictures of how I set it up on my flickr page I believe. Started with a fossilised stone but did not like the look, but seiryu is better. 


___________________________


----------



## Ian Holdich (12 Mar 2012)

*Re: seiru stone in Bonsai*

i love this Stu!!

I bought a bonsai a month or so back, and stuck some old seiryu in the soil, doesn't look as good as this though!

PS i has also stuck a JBL root ball in the soil...wrong or right??


----------



## Stu Worrall (13 Mar 2012)

*Re: seiru stone in Bonsai*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> i love this Stu!!
> 
> I bought a bonsai a month or so back, and stuck some old seiryu in the soil, doesn't look as good as this though!
> 
> PS i has also stuck a JBL root ball in the soil...wrong or right??


thanks all.

Re the root ball i'd tend to say no but it should be ok in the summer months.  The reason we dont use things like osmocote in Bonsai is because unlike our aquatic tank plants they dont require feeding all year round and you only feed bonsai when they are growing.

Osmocote has a tendancy to burst and release the nutrients which you dont want to happen in winter in the pot.


----------

